# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Help!!!!!

## VVHT

I hate change!!! (only kidding, just technology impaired)

Rob,

Please send me your e-mail addy, having issues with registration...

Otherwise everything is peachy!! 

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## irieworld

wait till you get going with putting up photos  :Smile:  That really threw me for a loop--till I realized that my browser (Safari) was not supporting what I was trying to do. Good thing you got on board VVHT!

----------

